

Show HN: Your Startup Perk Provider AnyPerk (YC W12) Gets A Redesign - tarof
https://anyperk.com/
We just redesigned AnyPerk, and we couldn’t be prouder. The products and services are now showcased on the website, instead of being hidden, and members sign in to access the perks and discounts. What do you think?
======
fmcampos
This looks really amazing. Excited to see what this team does now!

